# New calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so here is some of the calls I have made to date less a few that guys at work wanted. These first ones are made from the Black Walnut trees my Dad turned into firewood.

The first is a Crow Call, Rabbit Distress and Squirrel call.









This is a Barn out call made of Maple on the intake and Black Walnut on the exhaust









These are some of the first calls I made as I found the Maple easy to turn and if i made a mistake no big deal
















The next 2 are Honduran Rosewood and were really neat to turn. They went from brown to reddish brown with white grains but as they finished out sanding they browned out again. Really nice grain flow through the wood,
















These 3 are made of Orange Agate wood.Jack, Cotton Tail and bite down sounds









These are the 2 calls I turned this weekend.The one on the Left is made of Orange Agate on the intake and exhuast with brass inlays with the barrel being Osage Orange. The Second is the same but the exhaust and intake are made of Chechen wood on the intake and exhaust, The Orange Osage is just plum wild with grain .















Hope you enjoy them . Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ole yea!! NO my computer is not fixed had to send them to myself from work.!!!

Some things are easier to figure out than others!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work Rodney !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice looking calls Rodney !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow!!!! Those are some sweet looking calls.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

holy shmoley them is some sweet looking calls

one would never know yuo were new to making them


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Awesome! You have been busy!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work Rodney!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks SG I can believe you don,t know what a Barn Out call is!!!! If you hunt Old farms with barns it will call any bedded critters out!! LOL

Barn Owl once again my computer related skills shine!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

They work good for locating tom turkeys similar to a crow call. Most people use the crow call and those ole wise Toms get leery, hence the Owl call will provoke that gobble we all wish to here when the crow call wont. Knowing they are there makes you work harder with more confidence. Some like to use them to call owl's in to take pictures of owls as well. Now of coarse this is just my opinion.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there BigD, and here I thought you hunted and made sausage in your valuable spare time!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Hassell, I can't make sausage all the time and man can't survive with Obama Care on sausage alone!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You may be onto something SG!!! If you sallow the reed you could pass gas as a cover scent and blow the call at the same time while focusing the cross-hairs on your target!!!!!! I would be concerned the smoke smell from the sausage may make them leery but the fowl gas emitted while calling would also work as an attractant!! Would you prefer an open reed or closed reed? How would you like them tuned or would you prefer to tune them you self as every caller blows differently!!!!LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, you have some nice stuff working there Rodney! Nice calls!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, I think bigd slipped some lophophora williamsii in the last sausage you got............lol


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Those are beautiful, I think you have been a closet wood turner for years and finally came out. GREAT Job. Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Closet Wood Turner!!! LMAO !!! Not since I was 7 or 8 with the Sears catalog!!!!! You know SG I may have sent you some of my sent you too much and your circuits have over loaded on the Super Summer Sausage Syndrome!!! caused from too much of a good thing. It just the reverse of cabin fever suffered by those in the remote wilderness left alone to long by them self's.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a beautiful batch of calls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Closet Wood Turner!!! LMAO !!! Not since I was 7 or 8 with the Sears catalog!!!!! You know SG I may have sent you some of my sent you too much and your circuits have over loaded on the Super Summer Sausage Syndrome!!! caused from too much of a good thing. It just the reverse of cabin fever suffered by those in the remote wilderness left alone to long by them self's.


So your sausage is cure for cabin fever too! Patent that and sell it to Pfizer! Then remember us little people


----------

